# Trip to Italy last year please C & C



## mr.fab (May 3, 2010)

These shots where taken in Italy last year .
A night stroll in Rome






The Amalfi Cost





Teggiano






Sanseverino Castle


----------



## Steve Reddin (May 3, 2010)

Hi,

From a pro point of view,

1. The car in the foreground ruins the photograph. In addition, the building is cut off at the left. The position this was taken from was all wrong. On the plus side, the colour / exposure is quite good.

2. The frame is crooked, this is almost always a no-no and throws this image off immediately. The water in the foreground does not make an interesting subject, this probably should have been shot a little higher up. 

3. Very similar to a shot I took in France. Again the image is crooked so this is constantly catching my eye. For me the overall image is too dark, I'd like to see it exposed more. I'd also have waited until the person in front had left the frame, sometimes people add to an image but I don't think this is the case here. 

4. The positioning of the image is too high, there is too much sky and not enough in the foreground, with some of the interesting images being cut off. As the last time, it's a little underexposed for me. I think as well the wide angle used has flattened the image, this is particularly noticeable in the lamp on the right hand side of the frame. 

Steve


----------



## pbelarge (May 3, 2010)

Mr Fab
Your first photo is out of focus. You also cut off the left side of the building.
Maybe next time step to your right, this way the car top  will not be in the foreground either.

Your next shot captures a lot, not too bad, although on my monitor, its seems out of focus.


I like the 3rd portrait style shot. The light and wire going to it are distracting though, and the shot is just a little off of level.

The last shot does not interest me, but it may for others. Possibly a different angle would be more interesting.


----------



## --ares-- (May 3, 2010)

Everything looks great and well exposed, but in the first image I would have  cropped the car out from the bottom.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 3, 2010)

Steve Reddin said:


> Hi,
> 
> From a pro point of view,
> 
> ...




+1:thumbup: You said it all.


----------



## mr.fab (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments I will learn as I go along.


----------



## DTG (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the trip down memory lane....love Italy and especially the Amali Coast!


----------



## mr.fab (May 11, 2010)

DTG said:


> Thanks for the trip down memory lane....love Italy and especially the Amali Coast!


 
My parents were orig. from there I took my family there for the first time to show my kids where their grandparents came from.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 11, 2010)

I like them.


----------



## Toller (May 12, 2010)

So did you stay at the Exedra...photo 1.  Excellent views from the roof top pool area:thumbup:  memories

Would also crop bottom off 1.  Like the evening lighting(I guess its the evening) in 4, though again would try to eliminage the head at the bottom.  Just my humble opinion:blushing:


----------



## D-B-J (May 12, 2010)

number one was beautiful until i scrolled down and saw the car.. totally kills the shot


----------

